# [Usertest] Xigmatek HDT-S1284 "Big Scorpion"



## rabensang (8. Juni 2009)

*Xigmatek HDT-S1284 "Big Scorpion"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der  Dank für die Bereitstellung geht an caseking.de*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------------------------------





*Einleitung:
* 

    Xigmatek konnte sich in den letzten  Jahren stark am Markt etablieren und stellte immer wieder neue und innovative Kühler vor.  Zuletzt erregte der Hersteller, die Aufmerksamkeit mit dem optisch einmaligen und interessanten Thors Hammer. Dieses Review jedoch, umfasst nicht die High-End Sparte des Herstellers, sondern soll einen Blick auf den Low-Budget Bereich richten. Im Mittelpunkt steht diesmal der HDT-S1284 „Big Scorpion“. Ob der Kühler vernünftige Leistung zum kleinen Preis bringt, zeigt sich im Test.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Besonderheiten:*



   Mit H.D.T Technology und 4 Φ8mm Heat Pipes.
   Der HDT-S1284 erreicht die größt mögliche Hitzeweiterleitung und außergewöhnliche Cooling Performance.
   Der Big Scorpion  vereint einen 120mm PWM Fan, Anti Vibration Rubbers, 4 x Φ8mm Heat Pipes, speziellen Spoiler und 3 in 1 Retention Modul.
   Mit Anti Vibration Rubbers für den Lüfter und dem 3 in 1 Retention Modul Design.
   Der HDT-S1284 bietet  dem User nicht nur einfachere und schnellere Installation, sondern auch den niedrigsten Geräuschpegel.
 



*Features:*



   4 x Φ8mm High Performance U-Type Heat Pipes
   H.D.T. (HEAT PIPE DIRECT TOUCH) Technologie
   Spezielles Fin Design
   Anti Vibration Rubbers
   Hoch effizienter 120mm Lüfter inkl. PWM
   Sehr leicht
   High Performance & einfache Installation
   Werkzeuglose Montage für LGA 775 / K8 & AM2(+)
 




*Spezifikationen:*

*Daten zum Kühler:*



*Masse*: 660 g
*Höhe*: 159 mm
*Breite*: 120 mm (mit Lüfter)
*Tiefe*: 60 mm
*Fins*: Alu
*Heatpipes*: vier mit je 8 mm Durchmesser,      Kupfer
*Boden*: Aluminium-Grundplatte,      vernickelte Kupferheatpipes, HDT
 

*
Daten zum Lüfter: *



*Größe *(LxBxH): 120x120x25mm
*Spannung*: 12V DC
*Lagerung*: Hydro
*Statischer Druck*: 1,57 mmH²O
*Anschluss*: 4-Pol PWM
*Lüfter-Geschwindigkeit*: 800 - 1500 U/min
*Luftdurchsatz*: max. 94,4m³/h
*Lautstärke*: max. 24 dB(A)
*Lebenserwartung*: 40.000h
 

*
  Kompatibilität:*



 Intel Sockel 775
 Core 2 Extreme / Quad / Duo
 Pentium Extreme Edition / D
 Celeron D
 AMD Sockel AM2 / 754 / 939 / 940 CPU
 Athlon 64 / FX / X2 / Opteron / Sempron
 

*mit der optionalen Halterung auch mit dem Sockel 1366 nutzbar!


HDT Technologie:

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zeyiebitGk8&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zeyiebitGk8&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>​* 




  Verpackung / Lieferumfang:* 

  Der Kühler kommt in Xigmatek typischer Verpackung. Die grüne Farbgebung wirkt sehr ansprechend. In der Vorderseite ist ein Sichtfenster eingelassen, welches den Blick auf die Fins und den Lüfter ermöglicht. Dazu gibt es einen kleinen „Ready for 45nm“ Aufkleber, ein Bild des Big Scorpion sowie einen Auszug aus den Features.  Links und Rechts sind unterstützte Sockel und ein paar Produktbilder aufgedruckt. Auf der Rückseite findet man die Spezifikationen mit allen wichtigen Details und Kontaktdaten zur Firma. Der Big Scorpion wurde in eine Schaumstoffschale eingebettet und somit sehr sorgfältig in die Packung integriert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

  Im Lieferumfang enthalten sind:


   1 Beutel Wärmeleitpaste
   Lüfter inkl. PWM Funktion
   4 Anti Vibration Rubbers zur Lüfter Befestigung + 1 Anti Vibration Rubber als Ersatz
   1 einfaches zu verstehendes  User Manual in verschiedenen Sprachen
   Befestigungsmaterial für alle unterstützten Sockel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Verarbeitung / Details:*

  Die Verarbeitung des Kühlers ist sehr ordentlich. Die vier 8mm Heatpipes verlaufen akkurat durch die Alulamellen und wurden sorgfältig mit der Bodenplatte verbunden sowie stauchfrei in U-Form gebogen. Alle 54 Alu Fins sind sauber ausgestanzt und frei von scharfen Kanten. Auch die Verarbeitung des Bodens kann sich sehen lassen. Die angeschliffenen Heatpipes sind plan und fein geriffelt, um das Verteilen von hochviskosen Wärmeleitpasten zu unterstützen.

  Der Big Scorpion wird seinem Namen in punkto Größe nicht gerecht. Zwar liegt die Höhe im normalen Bereich eines Turmkühlers, aber Breite und Tiefe sind doch etwas geringer. Dies soll allerdings nicht bedeuten, dass der Big Scorpion schlechte Kühlwerte an den Tag bringt. Theoretisch gesehen müsste der HDT-S1284 genau so gut kühlen wie der Achilles aus gleichem Hause, denn beide Kühler sind baugleich. 

  Der Unterschied zum Achilles besteht in der fehlenden Nickelbeschichtung der Heatpipes, dem einfacheren Lüfter (Beleuchtung fehlt) sowie dem einfacheren Montagekit.

  Der Lüfter erinnert stark an Scythe´s S-Flex und läuft auch fast genau so ruhig. Ansonsten macht dieser einen hochwertigen Eindruck und regelt sich dank 4-Pin Anschluss und PWM Funktion  immer in einem niedrigen Lärmpegel. Die Drehzahl liegt mit 1600rpm etwas über der Herstellerangabe von 1500rpm.

  Am Kühler kann lediglich ein Lüfter befestigt werden. Für einen zweiten fehlen die Montageaussparungen und die  Anti Vibration Rubbers. Letztere dienen dazu, die Vibrationen des Lüfters zu neutralisieren bzw. nicht an den Kühler weiterzugeben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Montage:* 

  Die Montage des Big Scorpion geht ganz einfach und schell, dank Pushpins und Anti Vibration Rubbers. Natürlich vereinfacht auch die mehrsprachige Bedienungsanleitung die Arbeit.  Selbst für Neulinge sollte das kein Problem sein.


*Intel *

*Sockel 775:*

  Hierzu muss man nur die zwei mitgelieferten Sockel 775 Steckverbindungen mit den zwei kleinen Schrauben auf dem oberen Teil der Bodenplatte verschrauben. Nun die Wärmeleitpaste auftragen und den Kühler auf die CPU aufsetzen. Danach die Pushpins über Kreuz in die Mainboardlöcher drücken, bis das knacken vom Einrasten zu vernehmen ist.

  Hierbei ist zu beachten, dass die Pushpins von Intel keine besondere Stabilität für einen Transport bringen. Deswegen sollte man den Kühler vorher ausbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Caseking bietet auch ein optionales Montagekit an, mit dem der Big Scorpion auf dem Mainboard verschraubt wird. Dies bringt zusätzlich Stabilität und Anpressdruck. 



*Sockel 1366:*

  Für diesen Sockel gibt es ein optionales Montagekit, welches für ca. 6€ bei caseking.de verfügbar ist. Dieses Kit wird mit dem Kühler verschraubt und bring so zusätzlich Stabilität und Anpressdruck. 

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Xigmatek I7363 Montage-Kit für 4 Heatpipes - Sockel 1366​ 


*AMD*

  Bei den AMD Sockeln wird einfach nur die Spange zwischen Fins, Heatpipes und Bodenplatte geführt und an das vormontierte Retentionmodul geklemmt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Lüftermontage:*

  Dabei werden die Anti Vibration Rubbers durch die Schraublöcher im Lüfter gezogen und dann zwischen zwei Fins am Kühler gedrückt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 


*Testaufbau:*

Alle Kühler werden auf einem offenen Teststand, ohne unterstützende Gehäuse-Lüfter geprüft und zeigen somit ihre reine Leistung. Als Unterlage dient ein Maximus II Formula von Asus und ein Q6600, der mit verschiedenen Taktraten und Spannungen betrieben wird. 

Jeder Kühler durchläuft einen Test mit seinem Standardlüfter und einem Einheitslüfter. Dadurch erkennt man die vom Hersteller erwartete Leistung bzw. die reine Kühlerleistung. Als Einheitsfan kommt der Noctua NF-P12 zum Einsatz und wird bei Kühlern ohne Lüfter, als Standardfan verwendet. Dieser läuft mit verschiedenen Drehzahlen. Als Wärmeleitpaste dient die Noctua NT-H1.

Falls möglich, werden 2 Noctua Lüfter am Kühler befestigt.

Alle Kerne des Prozessors werden mit Prime auf 100% ausgelastet. Das Programm läuft solange, bis sich die Temperatur nicht mehr ändert. Danach wird die Kerntemperatur mit Hilfe von HWMonitor ausgelesen, ein Mittelwert gebildet und die Lufttemperatur abgezogen. Dadurch errechnet sich die Delta-Temperatur. 

Um die CPU zu schonen, wird bei niedrigen Drehzahlen nur bis 3,3 GHz bzw. 1,3 Volt getestet.




*
Testsystem:*


*Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Asus Maximus II Formula
G.Skill 4GB DDR2-800
XFX Geforce GTX 260 Black Edition
Corsair TX650W*​ 




*Testlauf:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Hier sieht man deutlich das Größe nicht alles ist. Der Big Scorpion kommt dank HDT Technologie und 8mm Heatpipes in den Leistungsbereich eines Noctua NH-U12P. Bei niedriger Drehzahl schwächelt der Kühler ein wenig, bietet aber trotzdem noch genug Leistung.

  Der Lüfter wird auch unter Volllast nicht besonders laut. Liegt aber doch etwas über einem Noctua NF-P12.





*Fazit:*

  Xigmatek bietet mit dem Big Scorpion HDT-S1284 einen gelungenen Low-Budget Kühler an, bei dem das das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis stimmt. Natürlich legt der Hersteller auch Wert auf die Verarbeitung. Einen großen Pluspunkt kann der Lüfter einfahren, denn dieser ist angenehm leise und  flüssigkeitsgelagert. Einziger Kritikpunkt  ist die Pushpin Befestigung auf dem Intel Sockel, durch die Stabilität und Festigkeit fehlt. Trotzdem kann hier jeder preisbewusste Aufrüster und Übertakter zugreifen.

  Der Big Scorpion ist für ca. 35€ bei Caseking verfügbar. Zusätzlich kann man im Shop auch das optionale Montagekit erwerben. 

--------------------------------------------------------

*Nochmals danke an Caseking.de für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Bereitstellung.*



​


----------



## rabensang (8. Juni 2009)

Bilder 1


----------



## rabensang (8. Juni 2009)

Bilder 2


----------



## rabensang (8. Juni 2009)

Bilder 3


----------



## pc-samurai (8. Juni 2009)

Danke dir für dein Test, sehr ausschlußreich!!
Ich finde du hast fantastische Bilder gemacht und eine tolle und übersichtliche Statisk angelegt, mit welchem Programm haste das gemacht??

Zwar wäre die Spannung einbisschen hoch für 3,6 GHZ und dauerbetrieb, aber für nen Test, der uns zeigen soll wie gut der Kühler mit hohen Spannungen fertig wird...

Vor allem finde ich es interessant, dass das Ergebnis so gut ausgefallen ist. Ich meine für 35 €...

MFG

pc-samurai

betrachte einfach mein post als preview auf dein review^^


----------



## rabensang (8. Juni 2009)

So ist grad fertig geworden.

Danke. Die Tabelle hab ich mit Excell gemacht. Wie du schon erwähnt hast, soll die hohe Spannung nur zur Verdeutlichung der Leistung dienen.

MFG


----------



## riedochs (8. Juni 2009)

Die Luefterbesfetigung ist wenigestens durchdacht, besser als der Drahtklammern Rotz.


----------



## pc-samurai (8. Juni 2009)

Ja aber die Drahtklammerlösung von EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ist zwar sehr fragwürdig aber mit nen bissel kraft sehr nützlich^^ (halt etwas ohne schrauben)

Aber ich finde auch, man könne etwas anderes verwenden!!


MFG

pc-samurai

Ich kann nur noch eines erwähnen, toller Test, hab zwar schon ausführlichere gesehen, was jetzt nicht negativ zu sehen ist, denn das was du (rabensang) da fabriziert hast ist trotzdem erste Sahne (vor allem die Bilder)  

Deshalb danke ich dir nochmals!!!!
Bis zum nächsten Test, den du machst

MFG

pc-samurai


@ PCGH_ Stephan
danke und werde ich beherzigen für die Zukunft^^

MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Juni 2009)

Mal wieder ein schöner Test! 

@pc-samurai: Willkommen im PCGH-Extreme-Forum!  Bitte achte in Zukunft darauf, keine unnötigen Doppelposts zu erstellen. Du kannst geschriebene Beiträge auch nachdem du sie abgeschickt hast, korrigieren und erweitern. Bei den Smileys müssen es auch nicht so viele sein. Dadurch bleibt das Forum übersichtlicher.

Ich habe die Doppelbeiträge zu einem Beitrag zusammengeführt.


----------



## rabensang (8. Juni 2009)

Danke, großer Admin-Spambot-Killer


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hab da mal 'ne blöde Frage, da das für mich nicht ganz klar ist.
Wie wird der Lüfter befestigt, wird er mit Klammern befestigt wie beim Thermalright oder geht das anders?


----------



## rabensang (9. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal 'ne blöde Frage, da das für mich nicht ganz klar ist.
> Wie wird der Lüfter befestigt, wird er mit Klammern befestigt wie beim Thermalright oder geht das anders?




Nein, der Lüfter wird mit den Gummi Nippeln, auch Anti Vibration Rubbers genannt, befestigt. Dazu werde diese einfach durch die Montagelöcher des Lüfters gezogen und mit den Enden zwischen zwei Lamellen gedrückt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG​


----------



## _hellgate_ (9. Juni 2009)

erstklassiger userest 
am besten sind immernoch die bilder gelungen echt geil


----------



## rabensang (9. Juni 2009)

Danke


----------



## fpsJunkie (9. Juni 2009)

Könnte man damit auch einen nicht übertakteten i7 (2,66 Ghz) GUt kühlen oder ist der dafür zu schwach?


----------



## rabensang (9. Juni 2009)

Das sollte Problemlos möglich sein. Dazu brauchst du aber noch das 1366 Kit für ca 6€.


----------



## fpsJunkie (9. Juni 2009)

ok, danke.


----------



## Naumo (10. Juni 2009)

top test!! 
das mit den pushpins stimmt.. hab den kühler selber (mit leuchtendem lüfter. alias Achilles) aber reicht trotzdem meine cpu bei 3,6 super zu kühlen!
kann ich nur empfehlen! für 35€ ist da echt nix falsch gemacht


----------



## NCphalon (11. Juni 2009)

Ich persönlich find diese gumminippelmontage ziemlich unpraktisch, insbesondere in verbindung mit dem crossbow kit für S775. Ma muss nämlich erst den lüfter entfernen um an die vorderen schrauben zu kommen und es is ne riesenfummelei bis ma mit em langen dünnen schraubenzieher die gummiteile zwischen den kühllamellen hervorgepult hat und mit viel glück verbiegen sich die lamellen dabei net.


----------



## Fabian (12. Juni 2009)

Wieder mal ein sehr schönes Review von dir


----------



## Naumo (12. Juni 2009)

tipp:
erst die gumminippel in den kühler dann den lüfter drau. is weitaus einfacher! 
und man bekommt den lüfter auch ganz easy wieder weg wenn die gummis im kühler bleiben.


----------



## SLIKX (13. Juni 2009)

geiles Teil


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Juni 2009)

Sehr schöner Test, ich habe den S1234 - glaub ich.

Deinen kann man doch in 90° schritten drehen, oder?
Evtl. werde ich mir den holen, da meiner nur nach oben oder unten "blasen" () kann.

Meint ihr es ist ein Unterschied zwischen 3 großen oder 4 kleineren Headpipes spürbar?


----------



## PrimeCool3r (14. Juni 2009)

Sehr schöner Test!

Schade das ich mir erst vor 3Wochen ein Aerocool DCC-C1200 bestellt habe, der Big Scorpion wäre ja besser gewesen.

BTW: Alt+0216 = Ø 

MfG


----------



## Naumo (17. Juni 2009)

> Sehr schöner Test, ich habe den S1234 - glaub ich.
> 
> Deinen kann man doch in 90° schritten drehen, oder?
> Evtl. werde ich mir den holen, da meiner nur nach oben oder unten "blasen" () kann.
> ...



sind beides mal 8mm Pipes.. ob du 3 oder 4 brauchst bleibt dir überlassen 
bei meinem Q9450 brauch ich alles was da is


----------



## PCGH_Mario (18. Juni 2009)

Super Test, spitzen Bilder, weiter so!!


----------



## ich558 (19. Juni 2009)

Sieh aus wie der Akasa Nero, der gestern bei mit angekommer ist!^^ Ist dieser hier der inofizielle Nachfolger?


----------



## rabensang (19. Juni 2009)

Der Nero hat nur 3 Heatpipes, der Scorpion hingegen 4.


----------



## Naumo (21. Juni 2009)

frage @rabensang
passt der kühler auch auf das board wenn ich ihn zu den Rams hindrehe?
habe vor mir eventuell das Asus Maximus II zu kaufen. wäre echt ne nützliche info


----------



## rabensang (22. Juni 2009)

Das müsste eigentlich passen. Der Kühler ist sehr schmal.


MFG


----------



## derprivatmann (22. Juni 2009)

Sehr schönes Review, hast mir die Entscheidung viel leichter gemacht!


----------



## Naumo (22. Juni 2009)

jo weil auf den fotos sieht das schon eng aus mit der kühlung des mainboards.. also ich meine wenn man sozusagen den lüfter zu den rams dreht ob dann nicht die kühlung vom mainboard stört...


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. Juni 2009)

hast mal zur abwechslung mal wieder nen cpu kühler getestet?


----------



## gowengel (24. Juni 2009)

N Vergleich zum Vorgänger model HDT-S1283 wär ja mal nicht schlecht

Sonst wieder einmal Top Review


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (1. Juli 2009)

mal ne frage nebenher, ist der Lüffi vom HDT - S1283 genauso beleuchtet wie der vom HDT - S1284 "Big Scorpion"?


----------



## rabensang (1. Juli 2009)

Der Lüfter vom 1284 ist nicht beleuchtet.


----------



## ShiZon (23. Juli 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Der Lüfter vom 1284 ist nicht beleuchtet.



Super Lesertest das ist!  

Hab den kleinen  Xigmatek HDT-S1283 Scorpion und der werkelt hübsch Silent auf meinem Phenom II X4 920, was allerdings etwas ärgerlich war, der mitgelieferte Kühlerlüfter war defekt, hab mir direkt einen beleuchteten Xigmatek Kühlerlüfter gekauft.

Was mich an dem Xigmatek ein wenig nervt, der Kühlkörper ist so Mordsgroß das er meine ersten beiden RAM-Bänke verdeckt, die Höhe von 15 cm tut nicht weh, da ich ein Chieftec CS-601 Gehäuse hab, der Einbau ist wirklich kinderleicht, das kann ich definitiv bestätigen.


----------



## anderteker (31. Juli 2009)

ich hab den in meinem case (a+ElDiablo Advance) benutzen wollen.passt aber nicht da ich das seitenteil nicht mehr schließen kann.der seitenlüfter schleift am tower.warum baut man also kühler die in kaum ein gehäuse passen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. August 2009)

Ich selber habe denn *Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284*(siehe unten Pc link)der sich ja nix nihmt mit deinen.
Und muss sagen geiler Kühler is schön leider auch wenn er auf max lüft !
Habe mir aber dazu noch das Crossbow ACK-I7753 kit geholt und die  Noctua NT-H1 WLP.

Der hält meine E8500[E0] @ 4.2/1.355VLast auch schön kühl 55 bis 6X°C je nach dem wie war es draußen ist. 

Dein test is echt super geworden will ich nix sagen und freu mich schon auf weiter von dir !!


----------



## Naumo (10. August 2009)

@rabensang: wie wäre es den xigmatek nochmal antreten zu lassen nur mit dem crossbow kit..
habe das ja auch und mich würde es interessieren wie weit dieser vom megahalems oder so weg is mit dem ding.. den die pushpins taugen meiner meinung nach nix ^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. August 2009)

Is nicht besser !

Nicht viel kann ich dir versprechen !


----------



## Naumo (11. August 2009)

wie meinst du das? crossbow is nicht besser oder der megahalems?


----------



## rabensang (11. August 2009)

Den Megahalems schlägt derzeit kein Kühler mit niedriger Drehzahl. Das Crossbow Kit wird die Temperatur kaum verbessern, aber die festigkeit erhöht sich extrem gegenüber den Push Pins.

MFg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. August 2009)

Genau das wollte ich sagen das ich ja denn selbe Kühler habe !!

Und denn megahalems gegen den HDT-S1284is wie als würde ich eine Golf4 gegen F1 ein treten lasse !


----------

